# Help Sick Tetra Swollen Gills on one side



## Heatheratl (Aug 20, 2010)

I just noticed 1 of my 6 neon tetras is sick with a very swollen gill. The gills are protruding only on one side. I'm attaching a photo. Please respond is you know what this is and if it is treatable. Just tested all my water quality levels.. all is great.. aside from big swollen gilled fish.

He is swimming up and down in a quick up-down jerky movement?

Thanks!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Looks like ammonia burns but if it's not that it could be flukes. How long have you had the fish? It may have come with damaged gills or parasites, if not have you added any other fish recently? Do you have snails in the tank? Do any of the other fish have red gills?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Heatheratl said:


> He is swimming up and down in a quick up-down jerky movement?


LOL, sounds like normal movement of a neon to me.


----------

